# Accessing (Kindle Paperwhite) notes from a PC



## burbly (Oct 20, 2013)

I've just bought a kindle Paperwhite, and have been reading a PDF on it. I e-mailed the PDF to the kindle using 'Convert' in the subject line, so the file is in the 'Cloud' section on the Kindle. 

While reading the paper, I highlighted certain short passages that I want to copy into a Google Document for future reference. Since I have the 'backup annotations' option switched on and have run 'Sync', I imagine that my highlighted sections are now stored somewhere on Amazon servers. Is there anyway I can get hold of them through my Amazon account?  I can't find anything in the 'Manage Your Kindle' webpage.

I also installed Kindle for PC and Cloud Reader in the hope of getting the highlights from one of them, but neither of them can even see the PDF I emailed. I've found the 'Deliver to my ...' option under Personal Documents on the Manage Your Kindle, but it refuses to send the file to either Kindle for PC or Cloud Reader -- both options are greyed out. 

So I'm thoroughly stuck. Any help would be much appreciated!

thanks in advance,
Mohan


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

You can look at the "My Clippings.txt" file on your Paperwhite, or go to kindle.amazon.com and log in.  It will show you your sync'ed highlights.


----------



## burbly (Oct 20, 2013)

Thank you for the quick reply! I tried looking under 'Your Highlights', but it says:

No Highlights
You haven't added any highlights to the Kindle books that you bought from Amazon. Our customers have told us that they love being able to add highlights and notes to their Kindle books. When you add some, you'll be able to see them here.

I actually can't find any mention of my emailed files on kindle.amazon.com -- could it be that it only lists books you've bought?  (This files was a downloaded paper which I sent to the kindle with 'Convert' in the subject line; it shows up under 'Personal Documents' on the main amazon website.)

I idiotically managed to leave the Kindle -> PC cable somewhere, so can't check the "My Clippings.txt" -- but thanks for the suggestion. I'll be able to try it in a couple of days. (Though if it were possible to get the annotations through the Web, that would be much preferable!)


----------



## Kevin B. Leigh (Oct 1, 2013)

Just go to https://kindle.amazon.com/your_highlights 
log in and your highlights well be there.


----------



## burbly (Oct 20, 2013)

@Kevin,

Thanks for the suggestion -- but they're not there. See the post just above yours.

----------

I found some more about this...

http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle/ref=cm_cd_pg_pg4?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdPage=4&cdThread=Tx1V6FH1MNS4HH0


----------

